# My amazing Gus Bus



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus left us on Monday, it feels like it was minutes ago. My heart dog and 4 legged best friend has left me feeling like life will just never be the same.
Fly free my beautiful boy 💔


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Such a good boy. I am so happy I got to meet him. And get kisses.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Such a good boy. I am so happy I got to meet him. And get kisses.


Oh what I’d do to feel those teeth and mouth engulf my face for a Gus kiss ❤


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Love those kisses. I feel special that he wanted to give me a kiss. Such a good boy.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Gus definitely had stunningly good looks, but everything I've read about his personality/ temperament makes him a dog it would have been a privilege to know (or at least meet)!

Can only imagine the hole his leaving has left in your day-to-day life. Obviously nothing anyone can say will alleviate that, but you were truly blessed to have spent his life with him.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> Gus definitely had stunningly good looks, but everything I've read about his personality/ temperament makes him a dog it would have been a privilege to know (or at least meet)!
> 
> Can only imagine the hole his leaving has left in your day-to-day life. Obviously nothing anyone can say will alleviate that, but you were truly blessed to have spent his life with him.


Yes he was a gift, I didn’t feel the gift part when he was a puppy. It was a huge learning curve to raise him to be an amazing dog. I had a lot of help along the way, David Winners and Carmen were there to help guide me. The house is so quiet now and I’ve no idea what to do with myself.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

RIP, Gus. ❤


----------



## HHighlands (Jan 1, 2021)

Saphire, I am so sorry to hear that Gus has passed. He was an amazing dog, and a wonderful companion, sending hugs from Mya and myself.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That's why I can't spend more than a day or two without a dog. I'm out of sorts, the family doesn't seem complete, my routine is messed up. The only antidote is a puppy....now I'm double dogged, I hope to always have at least one in the house.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> That's why I can't spend more than a day or two without a dog. I'm out of sorts, the family doesn't seem complete, my routine is messed up. The only antidote is a puppy....now I'm double dogged, I hope to always have at least one in the house.


That was how I got into fostering. I lost a dog at a time when I was down to one and the house was too quiet. I picked up my first foster two days later. It was a roller coaster. I didn’t feel the loss any less but it kept me busy. In some ways, though, I missed my dog more because none of the fosters after that came close. Eventually, I took in a new dog, then another, then another…


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Gus was such an amazing dog from all the stories I’ve heard about him. He was a stunning example of the breed and will be missed by many.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, and help ease your grief.

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!).
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone—wherever it goes—for good,
You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart to a dog to tear.

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope this doesn’t sound insensitive @Saphire but do you have thoughts for your next? Curious what you’d be looking at after Gus?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You had a great dog and you were a great owner. You made the right decisions along the way and I would have done the same knowing what I do.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carter Smith said:


> I hope this doesn’t sound insensitive @Saphire but do you have thoughts for your next? Curious what you’d be looking at after Gus?


Not at all. I really wanted an Ellie Mae/Gus pup but that didn’t work out. Prior to losing Gus, I said I wanted a softer dog with the drive Gus had. I had this idea of a Service dog type personality with more drive. I used to joke that if I landed in a wheelchair, Gus would be dragging me down the road with the wheelchair on its side. Gus was not a gentle dog, from putting your face in his mouth to give kisses to accidental head butts when cuddling. 
Now……..
I don’t know that any GSD can fill his shoes and my heart. That will change I hope but for now, it wouldn’t be fair for me to bring in another dog in until I’m in a better place. When I’m ready and timing is right I hope to get a pup from one of Gus’ sons Max.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Lol, sounds like a great dog. I thought maybe something out of Fox. Either way sounds like you have lots of options. No rush for sure, I imagine if the timing isn’t right you could find the next best dog and you won’t know it. Sorry again, time will heel!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Gus…run free good boy! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

What a week here - I’m so sorry you had to say goodbye to Gus.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Carter Smith said:


> Lol, sounds like a great dog. I thought maybe something out of Fox. Either way sounds like you have lots of options. No rush for sure, I imagine if the timing isn’t right you could find the next best dog and you won’t know it. Sorry again, *time will heel!*


Dog joke.....


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

WNGD said:


> Dog joke.....


Uhhh ya… not a spelling error.. 🤐


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Run free Gus, so sorry for your loss! His shoes won't be filled and he won't be replaced but when the timing is right you will find a dog to begin new memories with... is how I always think of it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gus was one of a kind.
Thankfully, there are a few sons and daughters out there, and hopefully they show up on this board.
I have a feeling that the only acceptable pup will be one that is related 💕


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. I can't imagine. Thinking about you today as I was vacuuming Willow's hair tumbleweeds, how I curse them now but how difficult it will be once she's gone.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I know this isn’t a time for laughter but I’m smiling at the idea of Gus pulling a wheelchair down the street on its side. I can imagine you holding on for the ride.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. The hole that they leave behind is deep and powerful. They want us to be happy even after they pass. The journey never truly ends.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> I know this isn’t a time for laughter but I’m smiling at the idea of Gus pulling a wheelchair down the street on its side. I can imagine you holding on for the ride.


But grieving includes embracing the wonderful memories we have of our lost partners. Let the laughter come through with the tears. The fact that you, Saphire, shared this thought shows how this quirk in Gus' personality was special. 

To say I am sorry for your loss seems so terribly inadequate, so please realize it is meant from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

oh we do need to smile. We need to laugh. We need to enjoy. And then we need to sob into our hands that we won't be making more of those memories. We want more fun and games. We aren't ready for it to end. We want, we need more. 
So we smile and cry and laugh and cry. In time we smile more and cry less and almost feel guilty for it. But our dogs would understand and be amazed, if they saw us, wondering why it took so long for us to smile without the tears.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Wow Gus sure was a handsome fella. So regal looking.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, he sounded like an amazing dog.


----------



## tysco (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh no. This is not what I expected to read this morning.. I am so sorry to hear. Hope you are doing ok @Saphire, sending all the love.


----------

